# كل عام وانتم بخير (سنة 2021)



## My Rock (1 يناير 2021)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ
​




​سنة 2020 قد مضت ومضت معها ذكريات وأحداث في حياتنا وعالمنا دفعت الكثير لوصف السنة بأنها سنة سيئة ومؤلمة. فبسبب الوباء العام والفايروس المنتشر ومتتبعات التي تجري معه، تأثر عالمنا بشكر كبير وفقد ناس كثيرين احبابهم واقاربهم. ونحن لسنا بعيدين عن فقدان احبابنا اذ مرت هذه السنة وفقدنا فيها اخونا وصديقنا الاعزيز الاخ أيمن.
بالرغم من كل ذلك يجب علينا ان نتذكر محاسن الرب واحساناته في حياتنا. بالرغم من سنة قاسية الا اننا محفوظين وسالمين والرب اعطانا صحة وقوة لنعيش ولتخدمه ولنمجد إسمه. بالرغم من فقدان الأحبة لكن لنا رجاء اننا سنلتقي من جديد في السماويات.

فلنمجد الرب على السنة الفتي فاتت ونصلي ان تكون السنة القادمة سنة بركات وامجاد سماوية فائضة في حياتنا وحياة من حولنا. لتكن سنة 2021 سنة لتمجيد إسم الرب فكل عام وانتم بخير وبرعاية الرب وفي حدود مشيئته الصالحة التي كلها تعمل لأجل الخير 

نحب ان نعلن عن رغبتنا في تحديث منتدانا خلال الاسابيع القادمة الى نسخة منتديات احدث وافضل سنتستيط من خلالها ان نواصل خدمتنا وتقديم المادة النافع للمستخدم المسيحي والغير المسيحي الباحث عن الحق باللغة العربية. 

 المزيد من المعلومات سيتم طرحها كلما إقتربنا أكثر من تاريخ التحديث. نصلي ان تكون هذه الخطوة لأجل مجد الرب وان يستعمل كل قوة وكل فكر وكل معونة من أجل نشره إسمه والتبشير بخلاصه.

بعض الصور لشكل المنتدى الجديد ادناه.
كل سنة وانتم برعاية الرب الدائمة.​


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2021)

صفحة المنتدى الرئيسية 




صفحة المواضيع




صفحة الموضوع


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)

وانت بألف خير وسلام روك ولجميع اعضاء منتدانا 
فعلا 2020  كانت من اصعب سنوات حياتنا 
ونتمني أن تكون 2021 سنة بها بركة لكل العالم 
الرب  يساند الخدمة ويدعمها بالنجاح والتوفيق 
من اجل تطور وتحديث المنتدى ويكون واجهة للافضل 
 الرب يبارك عمل يديك
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير​
​


----------



## samozin (2 يناير 2021)

* عام سعيد وميلاد مجيد
ينعاد على الجميع وهم في ملء بركة وليد المذود​*


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يناير 2021)

كل عام وانتم بخير
نشكر الرب على عام مضى وآخر أتى
نصلي أن الله يعطينا في هذا العام الفرح والسلام والأمان

ربنا يباركك أستاذ My Rock ويعوض تعب محبته آمين يارب .


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2021)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير
لانة بجد بيضم اجمل واحلى شخصيات عرفتها عن طريق النت
بامانة مسيحية
لم اكون صداقة واحدة خارج المنتدى حتى هذة اللحظة
المنتدى مهما حدث ومهما الظروف بعدتنا عنة
يزال هو الحضن الدافىء لاجمل ذكريات واعظم شخصيات


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يناير 2021)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا my rook
وكل سنه وكل الاعضاء بخير
ويارب سنه مختلفه علي الجميع وربنا يبارك فيها كل خطواتنا لمجد اسمه
ويبارك هذا الصرح اللي جمع اجمل الشخصيات مهما غابوا
واللي اكيد لازم هيرجعوا تاني ليه
لانه بالنسبه لينا بحر الحياة صعب نعيش من غيره او بعيد عنه

.... 
واخيرا ربنا يوفقك  في التحديث اللي ناوي عليه
ويارب يرجع المتتدي بناسه زي الاول واكتر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 يناير 2021)

كل سنة وانتم بخير 
ونتمنى من ربنا ان يجبر كسرنا 
علي من فقدناهم


----------



## BITAR (4 يناير 2021)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم 
وكل البشرية فى كل بقاع الارض بكل خير 
ومقدرين تعبكم فى تحديث المنتدى 
*​


----------



## انت مهم (5 يناير 2021)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين وتكون سنة خيرات وبركات وتعويضات لكم جميعا


----------

